# How to test if rock is aquarium safe?



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

If this is the wrong place then move it, couldn't figure out any better one. 

How do you test if rocks are safe to be put in an aquarium? Isn't it something with like vinegar and water? Also how much clorox should I mix in with water to clean them if they are safe? All help is greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Vinegar or other acid dribbled onto a rock will either make it fizz or it won't. Fizzing is generally regarded as bad. Rocks that fizz will melt a bit, as it were, and raise your hardness and pH.

You don't really need any chlorox to clean them. a 1/10 solution is plenty strong enough if you do use it, but then make sure to soak and rinse them for a couple days afterward. If the rock is porous, soak them with some decholrinator.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

So if they fiz they'll just raise hardness and PH more? Do they do anything else to hurt the fish? Cause if they just raise hardness and Ph thats what I want lol. and 1/10 solution? So like 1/10 bleach and 9/10 water? Thanks for the help =)


----------

